# Airwire usa f-3 and railcar mini airwire



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got the USA Great Northern setup at Mall today as consiist and the new LGB Railcar with Airwire MIni decoder. Did not edit the video but think it will serve the purpose of how good the engines perform and sound.


----------

